# Can't decide between Shroom & Rice Paper!



## Tawanalee (Apr 10, 2007)

It's hard to know which colors because I can't try them out since I have to drive a bit to get to the Mac store. I'm NW45ish....TIA


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Apr 10, 2007)

I think IMO Shroom is much more versatile. It is more beige/neutral and can go with much more than Rice paper,.. which has an very light off yellowish tone,.. I am only an NW/NC 15 but I think that with the darker skin this might be even more prominent?


----------



## Tawanalee (Apr 10, 2007)

Thank you...Also, if y'all can recommend any other "highlighting" shade that will go with my skintone, please do....I just listed these because I don't know any others! LOL


----------



## geeko (Apr 10, 2007)

naked lunch, nylon


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Apr 10, 2007)

Shroom and Rice paper arent really what I would call highlighters,.. I normally use these as base tones for neutral looks,.. washing them over the entire lid,... though if you are going low really low key I have used Shroom on the brow bone from time to time. Well Nylon is stellar on just about everyone for highlighting,.. It looks yellowish in the pan but when applied it has a slight white frosty reflection. 

Universal highlighters: (Work on most people,.. apply lightly at first then work up the color to get the bling you want)

Nylon
Vanilla E/S and Piggie (piggie has slight pinkie undertone)
Amazon e/s Limited
Frost piggie
Blurr (LE)
White wheat (LE)
Magic Dust (LE)
Retrospeck
Dazzlelight
Crystal avalanche

HTH!


----------



## *Luna* (Apr 10, 2007)

I personally use Shroom. I agree with Glitter, it's much more versitile and I think RicePaper is a bit too yellow for me. Other highlight colors I love are Jest and Phloof! Both are on the pinkish side, Honesty is pretty but I find it on the tougher side to work with, Vanilla and Nylon are both gorgeous, and I'll throw Vex out there for good measure.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Apr 10, 2007)

Check this thread: http://www.specktra.net/forumdisplay.php?f=270 

Highlighting: http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=57265


----------



## geeko (Apr 10, 2007)

oh ya...retrospeck is another one which i use pretty often as a brow bone highlighter

actually.... i think u can use pink freeze as a highlighter if u are wearing cool toned eyeshadows...


----------



## Tawanalee (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks everybody....I ordered Vanilla pigment.


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 11, 2007)

Shroom all the way, I love it... It's such a gorgeous and wonderful highlighter


----------



## Deirdre (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't think you'll regret it Tawanalee, I think that Vanilla Pigment will look fantastic on you.


----------



## dalgyal (Apr 13, 2007)

i love ricepaper.


----------



## mzdawn (Apr 13, 2007)

depending on what color combo i'm going with... i use shroom & naked lunch. but i'm partial to *shroom*!


----------



## aziajs (Apr 13, 2007)

I would suggest ricepaper just because I think Shroom can look almost ashy on darker skin, myself included (NW 40).  I love Ricepaper.  It's a definite go-to highlight.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Apr 14, 2007)

I agree with aziajs, Shroom looks ashy on darker skin.  I am a NW45 and Ricepaper is a better color.


----------

